# New 30 gallon tank...advice etc



## davidg1013 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum. This is my 2nd tank I just set up in my lifetime. Its a 30 gallon....I have had the water in it and running for about 2 weeks now. I used the safestart and I have a bio stone in there I just put also. I have been testing waters and ammonia is zero and things are ready to go.....I was planning on getting the glo-fish danios.....Should I get 5 right away or maybe 3 to start??? How many of these can I ultimately have in the tank???What other fish then after a few weeks can I get with them???

Im sure I will have alot more questions so thanks for any and all advice and help!


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been accused of being kind of tough on newbies, but I would really like to urge you not to get any glow-light danios. The practice of injecting them with dayglo proteins is considered by many aquarists as a cruel practice. While I don't necessarily agree with their contentions, (as I believe the proteins are added at the egg level) they are so un-natural looking and gawdy, and promote that kind of fishkeeping where nature just ain't good enough and we have to paint fish in day glo colors is ridiculous to me.
My advice is to utilize LOCAL FISH STORES and not the big box stores like PetSmart and PetCo, and steer away from artificially dyed day glo fish. If you want something like that, I would suggest you fill your tank with day glo plastic fish instead.
JUST MY OPINION, and welcome to the forum! You're sure to get a diversity of opinions here. Good luck to you!
Remember, the general rule of one inch of fish per gallon only applies to thin-bodied fish. If it's thick-bodied, divide that number in half. You could probably keep 20 (inch-and-a-half-long) neon or cardinal tetras in a 30 gallon, or maybe 20 zebra danios not dyed day glo colors. Try comet danios, or long-finned zebra danios, just please, please, not the day glos.....
Good luck to you.


----------



## davidg1013 (Feb 13, 2011)

AvocadoPuffDude said:


> I've been accused of being kind of tough on newbies, but I would really like to urge you not to get any glow-light danios. The practice of injecting them with dayglo proteins is considered by many aquarists as a cruel practice. While I don't necessarily agree with their contentions, (as I believe the proteins are added at the egg level) they are so un-natural looking and gawdy, and promote that kind of fishkeeping where nature just ain't good enough and we have to paint fish in day glo colors is ridiculous to me.
> My advice is to utilize LOCAL FISH STORES and not the big box stores like PetSmart and PetCo, and steer away from artificially dyed day glo fish. If you want something like that, I would suggest you fill your tank with day glo plastic fish instead.
> JUST MY OPINION, and welcome to the forum! You're sure to get a diversity of opinions here. Good luck to you!
> Remember, the general rule of one inch of fish per gallon only applies to thin-bodied fish. If it's thick-bodied, divide that number in half. You could probably keep 20 (inch-and-a-half-long) neon or cardinal tetras in a 30 gallon, or maybe 20 zebra danios not dyed day glo colors. Try comet danios, or long-finned zebra danios, just please, please, not the day glos.....
> Good luck to you.


fair enough...opinion respected....how many of the regular ones though would you suggest to START with?? ..thanks for help


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

About 20 zebra danios, if that's all you're putting in.
Most folks opt for at least one algae eater, in your case, I'd go with a smaller otto rather than a pleco, and a catfish, although corydoras prefer to be in a school of at least 4 or 5, and they are very thick-bodied fish. 
Rather than a catfish, maybe try some ghost shrimp, you could get a nice colony of those as well, they barely count they're so small and wispy. Or try a horseface loach, a banjo cat, or other bottom-dwelling type fish, if for no other reason than to balance out the fish swimming in the upper part of the tank with some interest on the bottom of the tank.
Good luck again, and I hope you have years of satisfaction keeping your fish. If you're truly new to keeping fish, I would only suggest one other thing, and that is over-feeding is the most common mistake made by beginners. It's actually difficult to starve a fish. There can be reasons to over feed, such as when you're trying to raise babies and you want all the fish to be as full as possible so as to be less likely to hunt down and devour every single baby or egg.....but for almost any other aspect of fish keeping, say you have 15 zebra danios, an otto, and a catfish......you could probably feed them 3-4 times a week, each time only enough to have food visible (floating around uneaten) 5 minutes, then it should all be settled or eaten. If you see food still floating around after 5 minutes, you fed too much.
Many beginners feed their fish 4 or 5 times A DAY and then wonder why their water quality is so poor so quickly and why their fish are getting sick, dying, and gasping at the surface for air. I know it's fun to watch them eat, most fish perk up and zip around when being fed, but save that enjoyment for when it's needed. I haven't treated my tank in well over 10 years for ich, velvet, pop eye, or dropsy. A healthy fish, kept in healthy (unstressful) surroundings is usually strong enough to fend off disease. If your fish start showing signs of illness, it's either over crowding, over feeding (poor water quality), or being overly stressed by aggressive tankmates. Non stressed fish just don't get sick, or very very rarely.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Whoa, if this is a new tank, I wouldn't start out with 20. Maybe 3 at the most. Then weekly, add 1 or 2 more fish


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have no idea what safestart is but it sounds like Stability by its name.
if the tank has been running for 2 weeks using safestart and a biostone with no fish, would there be any beneficial bacteria in the tank?
Doesn't there need to be fish for it to work along with?
It is not totally clear form the letter if any fish are in the tank at this time. I think not but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"I've been accused of being kind of tough on newbies, but I would really like to urge you not to get any glow-light danios. The practice of injecting them with dayglo proteins is considered by many aquarists as a cruel practice. While I don't necessarily agree with their contentions, (as I believe the proteins are added at the egg level) they are so un-natural looking and gawdy, and promote that kind of fishkeeping where nature just ain't good enough and we have to paint fish in day glo colors is ridiculous to me.
My advice is to utilize LOCAL FISH STORES and not the big box stores like PetSmart and PetCo, and steer away from artificially dyed day glo fish. If you want something like that, I would suggest you fill your tank with day glo plastic fish instead.
JUST MY OPINION, and welcome to the forum! You're sure to get a diversity of opinions here. Good luck to you!
Remember, the general rule of one inch of fish per gallon only applies to thin-bodied fish. If it's thick-bodied, divide that number in half. You could probably keep 20 (inch-and-a-half-long) neon or cardinal tetras in a 30 gallon, or maybe 20 zebra danios not dyed day glo colors. Try comet danios, or long-finned zebra danios, just please, please, not the day glos.....
Good luck to you."


That was disgusting! As for starting #, I too would opt for three.


----------



## davidg1013 (Feb 13, 2011)

mousey said:


> I have no idea what safestart is but it sounds like Stability by its name.
> if the tank has been running for 2 weeks using safestart and a biostone with no fish, would there be any beneficial bacteria in the tank?
> Doesn't there need to be fish for it to work along with?
> It is not totally clear form the letter if any fish are in the tank at this time. I think not but maybe I am wrong.


No, no fish in the tank yet....the safestart was highly recommended as it instantly cycles...


----------



## davidg1013 (Feb 13, 2011)

AvocadoPuffDude said:


> About 20 zebra danios, if that's all you're putting in.
> Most folks opt for at least one algae eater, in your case, I'd go with a smaller otto rather than a pleco, and a catfish, although corydoras prefer to be in a school of at least 4 or 5, and they are very thick-bodied fish.
> Rather than a catfish, maybe try some ghost shrimp, you could get a nice colony of those as well, they barely count they're so small and wispy. Or try a horseface loach, a banjo cat, or other bottom-dwelling type fish, if for no other reason than to balance out the fish swimming in the upper part of the tank with some interest on the bottom of the tank.
> Good luck again, and I hope you have years of satisfaction keeping your fish. If you're truly new to keeping fish, I would only suggest one other thing, and that is over-feeding is the most common mistake made by beginners. It's actually difficult to starve a fish. There can be reasons to over feed, such as when you're trying to raise babies and you want all the fish to be as full as possible so as to be less likely to hunt down and devour every single baby or egg.....but for almost any other aspect of fish keeping, say you have 15 zebra danios, an otto, and a catfish......you could probably feed them 3-4 times a week, each time only enough to have food visible (floating around uneaten) 5 minutes, then it should all be settled or eaten. If you see food still floating around after 5 minutes, you fed too much.
> Many beginners feed their fish 4 or 5 times A DAY and then wonder why their water quality is so poor so quickly and why their fish are getting sick, dying, and gasping at the surface for air. I know it's fun to watch them eat, most fish perk up and zip around when being fed, but save that enjoyment for when it's needed. I haven't treated my tank in well over 10 years for ich, velvet, pop eye, or dropsy. A healthy fish, kept in healthy (unstressful) surroundings is usually strong enough to fend off disease. If your fish start showing signs of illness, it's either over crowding, over feeding (poor water quality), or being overly stressed by aggressive tankmates. Non stressed fish just don't get sick, or very very rarely.


My previous tank had 3 angels that lasted 8 years so not totally new but Im def going to try your feeding method of 3-4 x week.....good advice and thanks


----------



## davidg1013 (Feb 13, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> Whoa, if this is a new tank, I wouldn't start out with 20. Maybe 3 at the most. Then weekly, add 1 or 2 more fish


cool...I can add them that quick ? (assuming levels are correct etc)......

Another question I have is.....

I dont have a quarantine tank....so bringing the fish home I planned on the floating method to release...Now, I know you float and let small amounts of the tank water in the bag at a time.......but then I read about never ever letting the water they came in, dump into your tank...sooooo whats your opinion or method do you recommend??

thanks for everyones help!


----------



## davidg1013 (Feb 13, 2011)

AvocadoPuffDude said:


> About 20 zebra danios, if that's all you're putting in.
> Most folks opt for at least one algae eater, in your case, I'd go with a smaller otto rather than a pleco, and a catfish, although corydoras prefer to be in a school of at least 4 or 5, and they are very thick-bodied fish.
> Rather than a catfish, maybe try some ghost shrimp, you could get a nice colony of those as well, they barely count they're so small and wispy. Or try a horseface loach, a banjo cat, or other bottom-dwelling type fish, if for no other reason than to balance out the fish swimming in the upper part of the tank with some interest on the bottom of the tank.
> Good luck again, and I hope you have years of satisfaction keeping your fish. If you're truly new to keeping fish, I would only suggest one other thing, and that is over-feeding is the most common mistake made by beginners. It's actually difficult to starve a fish. There can be reasons to over feed, such as when you're trying to raise babies and you want all the fish to be as full as possible so as to be less likely to hunt down and devour every single baby or egg.....but for almost any other aspect of fish keeping, say you have 15 zebra danios, an otto, and a catfish......you could probably feed them 3-4 times a week, each time only enough to have food visible (floating around uneaten) 5 minutes, then it should all be settled or eaten. If you see food still floating around after 5 minutes, you fed too much.
> Many beginners feed their fish 4 or 5 times A DAY and then wonder why their water quality is so poor so quickly and why their fish are getting sick, dying, and gasping at the surface for air. I know it's fun to watch them eat, most fish perk up and zip around when being fed, but save that enjoyment for when it's needed. I haven't treated my tank in well over 10 years for ich, velvet, pop eye, or dropsy. A healthy fish, kept in healthy (unstressful) surroundings is usually strong enough to fend off disease. If your fish start showing signs of illness, it's either over crowding, over feeding (poor water quality), or being overly stressed by aggressive tankmates. Non stressed fish just don't get sick, or very very rarely.


IF I wanted to say do 10 danios..I like the black mollies?? yes? no??.....what other fish could I get with them that would mix well?? I do plan on a catfish...but told obviously to wait till theres some algea first........again thanks for the advice n help!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*ahem*

SafeStart is like BioSpira that has a shelf life, and it was invented by the same guy who brought us BioSpira. It cycles a tank in one day. You really can add most of your fish in the first week with no problems.

Next, Glofish Danios are NOT injected with anything. They are genetically engineered to make their own glowing pigment, and never need to be painted or injected or soaked or any of that other stuff. If you breed them, the resulting fry will glow just like the adults, as long as you breed together the same color fish. If you cross two different colored glofish, you'll just get a pale washed out yellow, but crossing reds to reds = red, green to green = green, etc...
No cruelty involved with these at all. Just mad science run amok.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so adding the Safestart to th tank 2 weeks before adding fish is inefective?
Should it be added on the day you put the fish in?
Just trying to clarify for our new friend.


----------

